# New Games Workshop Squadron bundles released



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, since nobody else has said it. (Too much oohing over Eldar.)

New 40k squadron bundles

Scroll to the bottom and check-out the new groupings for Necron Destroyers, SM Bikes, Scout Bikes and Chaos Bikes. Best of all, you actually save money buying the box of 3. It's only $5-$10 over buying them all individual but it is some savings.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh nice.... may have to grab one of those.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

....anyone else notice the wraithknight is almost the size as a warhound titan?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

not quite there yet, but close I guess: 










Anyway... Those bundles are nice. You have to buy them in packs of 3 from now on (can be a pain for some lists), but actually at a reduced cost it seems (unless I am missing something). So good job GW for atually doing a reasonable thing!

Unlike their still retarded "one click bundles". I can just imagine Kirby sitting there with a grin towards your wallet saying: "let me help you with that massive amount of clicking... wouldn't want you to do that 6 times, your paintfinger will be ruined..."


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

elmir said:


> not quite there yet, but close I guess:


1. That's a Reaver Titan, not a Warhound.

2. That's someone's photoshop work, not an actual size comparison so scale may be off.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Zion said:


> 1. That's a Reaver Titan, not a Warhound.
> 
> 2. That's someone's photoshop work, not an actual size comparison so scale may be off.


Yes, the reaver is 16inches according to Forgeworld and in the pic it looks like more than twice the height of the Wraithknight. Warhound 10,5 inches.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The Warhound is just slightly shorter than a Revenant (Its much bulkier though, and generally a more imposing fig)

The scale looks pretty good to me

I'm thinking that an elder titan mash of a phantom, 2 revenants, 4 knights, 8 wraithlords and a bunch of infantry would look pretty sweet


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

elmir said:


> *not quite there yet, but close I guess: *


I'll make it more obvious.. I'm aware it's quite close to the warhound titan... but not quite there yet.

second, I think this is a pretty good picture for scale actually... If you look at the size of the bases, I think this guy put in more than enough effort tomake sure those models line up in size. 

But wasn't this thread about squadrons...?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow GW offering saving really???? like they actually don't charge you the same price for bundels????

Also that wraith knight looks huge, think that the scale seems about right, and yes closish to warhound hight i think not width.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

For $110 you can buy the ravenwing battleforce and get 6 bikes, 1 attack bike, and a speeder. At my flgs the RW battleforce costs me $85 plus tax. So if your going with bikes, get the RW set. Cheaper in the long run and if your not doing a DA force then you have a ton of extra bits.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Question is are the bikes going to be available as a single anymore? What if you only want one bike for a commander?


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

OMFG GW........PACKAGE DISCOUNTS?!? Maybe its starting to sink in; I will be buying that Biker squad direct from them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

d3m01iti0n said:


> OMFG GW........PACKAGE DISCOUNTS?!? Maybe its starting to sink in; I will be buying that Biker squad direct from them.


Ehh? You think this is in some way in reaction to the community demand for lower prices ?:laugh:


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

No actually I take that back. Im now hearing they took out the Sarge and special weapons bits. No savings whatsoever.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I need CSM bikes. GW provides bikes at $15 discournt. I am happy... for once.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the best package is the Warwalker squadron, never owned any but always liked the models, very good saving on them

I do think its a shame that things like the Shrieker cannon for eldar and the CSM bike upgrade kits are not in every box though


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Question is are the bikes going to be available as a single anymore? What if you only want one bike for a commander?


There will probably be a reissue of the bike commander around the time the new 'dex issues. However, I'd rather build my own from bitz as it is.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

d3m01iti0n said:


> No actually I take that back. Im now hearing they took out the Sarge and special weapons bits. No savings whatsoever.


Eh?, how can they take something out when it was never there?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Did some looking around the website. It seems all the original kits are still available. So, in the case of something like Destroyers that field in squads of five, you might have to buy some seperately or buy two bundles and make the 6th model the D-Lord. 

I also checked the sprue pictures for the kits I know and they don't seem to have removed pieces. But I did see the SM Bike Upgrade Pack too. Even if you now have to buy this, you still save money, as does GW; which means they may provide more savings later. You save because for every 9 bikes you only need one upgrade kit. And you may not even need that thanks to your own bits. The single bike still seems to have everything, so if you just need a Bike Captain that may be the kit for you.

GW is just giving us more and better options for how we buy our kits. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loki1416 said:


> For $110 you can buy the ravenwing battleforce and get 6 bikes, 1 attack bike, and a speeder. At my flgs the RW battleforce costs me $85 plus tax. So if your going with bikes, get the RW set. Cheaper in the long run and if your not doing a DA force then you have a ton of extra bits.


Tons of extra Ravenwing upgrade sprues that Dark Angel players will buy off you! This is pretty much it unless you're going for Scout bikes.

Are those new scout bike models or have I never looked at scout bikes before??



Archon Dan said:


> GW is just giving us more and better options for how we buy our kits. Nothing wrong with that.


We used to be able to buy bikes like this, I'm pretty sure. Packs of three, anyway.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

might have to actually get me some CSM bikes...they would go great to rush head first alongside my maulerfiend...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> Eh?, how can they take something out when it was never there?












Those parts were in the box in the past, now they are sold separately for £6.00.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Those parts were in the box in the past, now they are sold separately for £6.00.


For some reason I had thought you got slightly different models in the old bike squad, didn't it cost more then though?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the bike squad with the extra bits hasnt been available for years the upgrade bitz pack has been around for ages, either way buying a pack of three bikes saves people money as opposed to buying them as three singles.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

These are great, Its nice to see that GW did something right here by bundling the bikes.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> the bike squad with the extra bits hasnt been available for years the upgrade bitz pack has been around for ages, either way buying a pack of three bikes saves people money as opposed to buying them as three singles.


that's exactly why I had forgotten about the old bike squad (that's my excuse and i'm sticking to it guv):so_happy:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm really happy to see bundles of 3 warwarlkers, 3 vypers, and most of all 3 jetbikes. What took them so long


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dthwish09 said:


> I'm really happy to see bundles of 3 warwarlkers, 3 vypers, and most of all 3 jetbikes. What took them so long


well to be fair to GW they did exactly the same the last time they released the eldar codex


----------

